# Roof light sunscreen problem



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi,
Somebody must know the answer to this one..........

The sun screen of the small roof light on my Hymer B564 has ceased working. It will slide but now doesn't stay closed and, if allowed to, will twist to a diagonal and drop straight out of the runners with lengths of lightweight cord dangling.

Assuming that there was some kind of spring or elastic defect I've removed the internal frame and screen but found no trace of a mechanism and can't figure out how the thing is intended to operate.

Any suggestions gratefully received.

David.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If there is a long thin black cord (which is now loose) on it, let me know and I will tell you how to fix it. If it is the same type as on my Burstner, the only alternative is to buy a complete new one (of a different make) and fit it as I could not find any information on mine on Google.

oops, just noticed you have a dangling cord.   

Remove the plastic covers from the screws and take the inner section out completely.

There is a small metal lug near the end of the cord. You need to refit that into the frame. Look at the other one for comparisom.

It might be that a piece of plastic has broken off where it is located and this will mean that it will easily come out again. You have 2 options, the first is to get some big pliers and reshape the metal part. ie make it more round rather than flat. The other option, which I had to do was to get a 4 mm diameter washer. Cut halfway through it with a junior hacksaw. bend it a bit so you can slip it over the cord and then straighten it again. The washer will then be up against the plastic frame now and will hold the cord in place much better. 

It is a bit of a fiddle to do. If the tension on the cord is too much (check before doing anything else), you can always use pliers and slide the metal bit a very small amount towards the end of the cord. This will make it easier.

In future, you need to treat the rooflight as if it is made of eggshell as the design is crap and it will happen again.

Best of luck.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi 747,
Thanks for the speedy reply.
Yes, thin black cords (one each side) but, oddly, nothing seems to be displaced and nothing missing / broken. If I pull on one of the cords it all works pretty much as it used to which certainly gives the impression that some sort of tensioner has gone awol.

Did you replace just the inner part or was it necessary to change the external light also?

David.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi David,

I changed nothing, only repaired the existing rooflight. That is the problem, I could not source any parts for mine. The front one has a cracked (repaired) plastic cover. It will just have to stay that way as I am not spending silly money for a complete new unit.

If you put the inner half of the unit on the bench, you should see where one end of this cord is fixed. You need to fix the loose end in the same place but at the opposite side of the unit.

Get it out and in the meantime, I will pm you with my phone number in case you need more help.

Jim.


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

I recently bought new rooflights from Movera. Not sure they are the same as yours. Bought them in Germany at half the price Brownhills were quoting at the time. The link to their catalogue is

http://www.movera.com/shop/produkte...wnload//943abf330e606cd9f501c8a1e323d215.html

There is a translator at the top of the page. I paid E105 inc vat.

Regards

David

PS I had already repaired mine a couple of time hence purchased new ones.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks David, a useful link. I've finally engaged brain and fixed mine for the moment but it's a flimsy affair and likely to need replacing in due course.
David.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks David, you have found more than I could.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

DaveJM said:


> I recently bought new rooflights from Movera. Not sure they are the same as yours. Bought them in Germany at half the price Brownhills were quoting at the time. The link to their catalogue is
> 
> http://www.movera.com/shop/produkte...wnload//943abf330e606cd9f501c8a1e323d215.html
> 
> ...


Hi David,

I used the link to Movera that you put up and sent them an email. The reply I got back said that they do not sell to individuals, only companies. they referred me to Hymer UK (Brownhills) at Newark. Could you tellme how and who you ordered from please?

Thanks.


----------

